# The New Stanley



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wanted to give a friend a nice block plane. After losing a number of auctions on ebay for a vintage Stanley 60 1/2 I thought I'd try a new one. What a a surprise. I have not not bought any new Stanley tools for many years except maybe a tape measure. What a piece of junk the new plane is. The castings are horrendous, the sliding mouth is made of stamped sheet metal! The new mechanism for adjusting the plane is barely functional. Junk, junk junk. The label clearly states, "assembled in Mexico from global components", must be the latest euphemism for made in China. It's as if Stanley is trying to knock off their own tools, and doing a poor job of it. Mr. Bailey must be rolling in his grave. I just convinced myself to bid a little more next time and the new plane is going back from whence it came. Anybody know if the new Sweetheart Stanley planes are of reasonable quality?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I was given a 60 1/2 Sweetheart. Casting is OK. Hand to tweak the frog a little. Lateral adjust is a little fussy.
All in all, for the price, not too bad. Doesn't compare to a Lie Nelson but is much less expensive.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I faced the block plane dilemma last week.
Instead of ending up with something I may not be happy with I splurged for a veritas low angle block plane.

Buy once, cry once…


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a new Stanley #62 a couple weeks ago. Returned it the next day after I saw how poorly it was made. Will get a Veritas Low-Angle Jack or equivalent Lie Nielsen as soon as finances allow.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Hit up the yard sales and flea markets/swap meets. I usually see a couple small vintage block planes for sale in varying conditions. Most of the time since they are small people sell them cheap; $5-$10. I've gotten quite a few of them this way and have passed them around to friends and family. Great gifts to anyone who works wood no matter what their skill or how much they do it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41182&p=48942

I like the veritas block plane "G" around 85.00 plus shipping. It's well machined and worth 
the extra money.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen TWO different Stanley block planes at menards, one supposedly a Bailey. $30+ ??? Why would I pay that much for a single little block plane, when i could spend that same amout and get these FIVE?









A Stanley 9-1/2, two Stanley 120s, a Millers falls 700, and a Sargent 107. And, I just bought another Low angle Dunlap for $16. 80, so that will make six block planes, and I am just at $30. And since i can get all of these any time I wish, and get a few more, WHY spend $80 on ONE little plane?????

Just go Vintage, you can always get a new iron for them, IF you should feel like you need some "points" about buying things.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm. I bought a new Stanley 60 1/2 about a year ago. I had to sharpen the blade of course, but otherwise, it was flawless.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

@waho6o9; the apron plane (g) is a great little plane and one I plan on adding very soon.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

IMHO, unless you buy LV or LN, you're almost certainly going to be disappointed. If cash isn't a problem, the LV is a VERY nice plane (I hear the LN is also fantastic, but I haven't used one).


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sikrap, maybe you would be disappointed. To assume someone else will be because they didn't spring for a high end block is pretentious and not accurate. Fact is, there are some outstanding users out there that cost fractions less than either of those you mentioned and work every bit as good as those two.

I currently own two block planes: a LN rabbet block plane and a Millers Falls (can't remember the model number). In the past, I have owned a couple of Stanleys, a Record, and another Millers Falls. Never owned a LV, but used one once at a woodworking class I attended in Germany. That is a pretty fair representation of the various manufacturers out there and they ALL had one thing in common: properly tuned, not one was better than any of the others. My LN block plane was purchased because it is a rabbet type, which are scarce with vintage Stanleys and priced higher than their worth. So I went with it. It serves as a block plane and does some shoulder plane duties as well. But for straight up block plane work, it is definitely no better than any of the others I mentioned. Same goes for the LV. It does not do a better job.

I would not buy a new Stanley based on poor reviews. But there is a huge amount of old user block planes available out there and if you tune them right, they will work just a well as any others out there. Look around and you will find some.

Good Luck!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Easy, paratrooper. He said "IMHO"-in my humble opinion. An opinion cannot be inaccurate and it's not pretentious.

New LV and LN block planes are nicer than old users. That's a fact (IMHO). Whether they are "worth" the extra money *is* a matter of opinion.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It was worth it for me for some of the features veritas implemented (optional handles, setscrews to hold lateral blade position, side grips, etc.) as well as the out of the box experience. The sides are square to the sole within .0015 (checked with a square and feeler gauges; I couldn't get a .0015" feeler between the square and plane), the sole was flat, next to nothing on backlash. The blade is sharp out of the box but I'm honing it anyway. Easily worth every penny.

There's nothing wrong with vintage; in fact Dave buys and restores many vintage planes.
I personally didn't want to spend a lot of time tuning it. With the higher priced planes (Veritas, LN, etc.) you get what you pay for.


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

Swap Meets are your friend guys …

I go to swap meets all the time and always keep my eye out for old (made in the ole USA) Stanley planes.

You'd be amazed how common Stanley planes are … and the average price??? About $20. Baileys, Handyman's, even old school pre-1940s. Again, all "Made in the USA" stuff.

These guys at the swap meet pick em up at estate sales, garage sales, storage locker auctions and such … they have no clue what they have, and their customer base isn't that large or educated on planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This was $5 at a flea market. (of course a bit rustier)









.

I paid $10 for the one on the left (not really an #18, its a 9 1/2 with a #18 knuckle) the rest were $5 or less.
.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sikrap, I want to apologize. I didn't realize how offensive my post was when I wrote it last night. My intent was not to offend, really sorry if it did.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I have both LV and LN planes but I'm still a vintage guy. The LV and LNs are very well made and work exceptional but most good vintage can work just as well with a little work and a lot less money.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, used planes at those prices are pretty hard to come by in some parts of the country (like mine). I almost never see decent planes, saws, chisels, etc. at flea markets. Once in a while I find them at antique malls, but they're priced higher than eBay prices.

Of course, if you want to buy an antique cattle branding iron, you can find them in droves, here.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Brett & Bondo, if you have a specific plane you're looking for, please let us know. I know Don W. has a nice set of user block planes available for sale at his website. Most are under 30 bucks, and I would put a Don-tuned plane against any entry/mid level block I've seen.

60 1/2s are a little more popular and generally the price will reflect that. From a reputable dealer I usually see them between 50-75, depending on condition. You can occasionally find them cheaper on ebay but there's a bit of competition, as you've mentioned. I'm also a big fan of the regular 60, its an inch shorter than the 60.5 and in the post-1914 versions, slightly narrower. A great block to be sure.

The 65 and 65.5 are also capable contenders differing from the 60 lines in that they have a knuckle cap as opposed to the cam-lock top. You may have better luck in your ebay hunting if you expand to these other similar models.

Best of luck finding your friend a good block.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I have both new premium (LV and LN for planes) and vintage (Stanley and Millers Falls) and they both have merit. Personally I have found that with vintage, it is always a crap shoot, especially when buying from auctions. If you can pick up the vintage tool and check it out thoroughly it can lead to a very good buy, but many old tools require a lot of elbow grease to get them to good working condition. If the premium tools are a stretch for you budget, there can be some great value in quality vintage. Just try and find stuff that is pretty decent out of the gate. With many of the old tools you find that once you have spent hours disassembling, cleaning, and tuning, you find you have to invest in new blades, chip breakers etc, which now gets you a little closer to you new, out of the box ready premium planes. There is nothing wrong with that but I find that with the rest of my busy life, my hobby time is quite limited and I would rather spend as little of that valuable time as possible restoring tools, and actually spend it working wood. I am fortunate enough, however, to be in the position to buy the new premium tools without too much pain so I am lucky I can think this way. If your budget dictates vintage tools are the way you need to go, or you simply love tuning and using them, then that is great too. Just be vigilant about trying to locate quality vintage and go for it!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I get many request to find vintage tools for folks. Its much cheaper and safer than ebay. I go antiquing either way, and I'd probably buy the tool either way, but sometimes I walk buy tools others may want, simply because I already have them. Feel free to pop me an PM for what your looking for.

Then its up to you, I can apply the elbow grease or you can.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

@paratrooper-No need to apologize. I probably should have been more clear with my reply. Those unlucky few that have been to my shop will tell you that I am a HUGE fan of vintage planes. My reference that the OP would be disappointed with anything other than LV or LN was referring to "new" tools (i.e.- Woodriver, the new Stanley, etc.). I currently have an old Stanley 60 1/2 that I love, a very old Millers Falls low angle block and a Stanley 65 that is another favorite.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

fyi, the new issue of fine woodworking magazine has a review of 60 1/2 block planes, including the regular and sweetheart stanleys.


----------

